# Rolling on to back



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Amelia is 7 months, and has just recently started to roll onto her back when i approach her. She doesn't do this with my husband, just me. I am guessing this is a submissive position, but I don't know if I am correct. It doesn't seem to be a negative behavior, as she can also be boisterous and playful. However, she is quite shy around other puppies (but gets along with my Mother's dog swimmingly and people as well) , so I want to make sure that these two behaviors aren't related -or if i should try to change the way I interact with her. Any other pups with similar behavior? As always thanks for the feedback!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

does she want a bellyrub? Is she joyfully wriggling on her back or kind of scrunching down and making you feel like an evil monster? 

Nessie (my Aussie) scrunches down whenever anyone approaches her out on the lawn. Her tail is wagging like mad but she does a weird twisty thing with her butt up while lying on her side. (It is weird but at least she isn't jumping on people.)


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I think of it as a submissive trait. Starla does this a lot. Sometimes she does it when she wants to be picked up. For her I think its genetic as her mother does the same thing.


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

it's funny you say that Pam. Amelia too, kind of twists her butt around before she lays down. I don't get the impression she wants a belly rub (thats what we thought in the beginning). And i don't think she's scared - but it does kind of make me feel like an evil monster that she is surrendering to. haha. She doesn't do this with strangers though, quite the opposite, she hops up and down and wants to stand against their leg and give kisses! Maybe it is because alot of the time when I approach her it is to pick her up? I don't know. It makes me feel better to hear your responses! Thank you.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Nellie is always collapsing on the floor at my feet with her tail wagging madly,I think it is her way of getting my attention,and it is submissive,she also does it to my husband and one of our sons.


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Since the first day we picked him up, Digs rolls onto his back. While this may appear submissive or even fearful, he seems to do this when he doesn't want us to leave in the morning or simply wants affection like a belly rub. It's just another cute way of demanding attention!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi only rolls on his back (with big sad eyes) when he knows I'm going to give him a bath. What does that say?!ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavAPuppy1 said:


> Amelia is 7 months, and has just recently started to roll onto her back when i approach her. She doesn't do this with my husband, just me. I am guessing this is a submissive position, but I don't know if I am correct. It doesn't seem to be a negative behavior, as she can also be boisterous and playful. However, she is quite shy around other puppies (but gets along with my Mother's dog swimmingly and people as well) , so I want to make sure that these two behaviors aren't related -or if i should try to change the way I interact with her. Any other pups with similar behavior? As always thanks for the feedback!


Need more info. Anything dramatic happen between you two prior to the first time.? What did you do the very first time it happened.? What have you been doing the rest of the times.?


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hobbes does it for belly kisses. All I say is let me kiss that belly and over he goes. Thats the only thing he does on command.


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Nothing happened prior to the first time that i can recall. I am the main caregiver, i don't know if that has anything to do with it. She did it a few times sporadically when I was about to pick her up - and so when she did it, i just picked her up. Now it has become more regular and typically she seems to do it when i am about to pick her up. If i am just approaching her and she does it and I'm not picking her up, sometimes I just ignore the behavior and other times I've rubbed her belly. If I ignore it and walk away she just jumps up and continues what she's doing or follows me around.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala does this a lot and it means I need a belly rub! She will do it whenever I am on the floor level. Sometimes she will do it when she knows I am coming to scoop her up.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavAPuppy1 said:


> Nothing happened prior to the first time that i can recall. I am the main caregiver, i don't know if that has anything to do with it. She did it a few times sporadically when I was about to pick her up - and so when she did it, i just picked her up. Now it has become more regular and typically she seems to do it when i am about to pick her up. If i am just approaching her and she does it and I'm not picking her up, sometimes I just ignore the behavior and other times I've rubbed her belly. If I ignore it and walk away she just jumps up and continues what she's doing or follows me around.


Yeah it sounds like she's anticipating being picked up. Sounds harmless. If you ignore it she probably will eventually stop doing it. So long as she's good with you in general I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback. I figured it wasn't anything negative, but as it became more consistent I wanted to make sure that I wasn't missing something. Or not realizing that I was making her feel submissive or something! I feel better about it now. Thanks!


----------



## ScarlettBlue (Sep 3, 2009)

My dog does that with both my husband and me. It's very funny to watch. When he knows one of us is coming over to pick him up, he'll slowly roll onto his back. We then rub his belly a little before picking him up. If we don't rub his belly long enough he lets us know with a little jerk of his body. He loves to have his belly rubbed. 

Sometimes he does roll over and wiggle around to express extreme excitement. Often it's after he gets a new toy and he rolls on the toy and then wiggles and wiggles.


----------



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

Ginger does this when I get home from work. She gets very excited and rolls over. I always assumed it was because she wanted a belly rub. Until we were at puppy classes and at the very last class the trainer went to pet her and she rolled over on her back liked that. The trainer backed away and said she wouldn't encourage that. But I still don't really get what is wrong?? Duh. She's my first dog. And she was a bit scared around the bigger dogs when we started but was socializing well by the last class.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

My bff used to be my roommate till she got married. she used to be scared of dogs (85 lbs and 5 ft tall). then I got anatolians (125 lbs each) when I bought my house.

anyway, my roomie was very fond of my female anatolian, Kara... and every morning when my roomie would get up for work, Kara would 'block' the way to the living room (the only way out...) she'd lay on her side, and when my roomie would come out, she immediately roll on her back for a belly rub. of course my roomie would oblige.

My own kara, she didn't do that to me in the mornings (I got up way earlier than my roomie)... 

I honestly think that a dog being on it's back, is sort of a 'happy' blissful mood, submissive in the way that they so comfortable they would do that.

I used to catch my anatolians sunbathing belly up in the backyard, together... they looked like they were playing dead, seriously.

and who doesn't enjoy a good belly rub?


----------

